

Percentage Clock - A Better Way to Gauge Time - max13
http://myownpla.net/post/10015108892/percentage-clock

======
gandro
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swatch_Internet_Time> Basically the same thing,
except the day is divided up into 1000 parts instead of 100.

------
nostromo
So instead of (roughly) 24 time zones there would be 100? Maybe you divide by
four and have 25 to match current boundaries.

------
Raphael
I prefer to tack the fractional portion onto the date.

2011-09-09.9275

~~~
jeffool
It's called "ISO 8601". Personally, I use the period to demarcate all
differences when writing somewhere for myself: 2011.09.10.02.13.21

------
rorrr
Real men use unix timestamps.

